# Foam Question



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

I got 2 4X8 sheets of foam board. For Free and would like to know if i could use as the base to my table. All im planning with it is to cut out a small lake and river. As it is in the 3rd pic. And add ground cover and scenery. Ther are 1 inch each. should i double them up?




























The lay out will start out something like this


----------



## JohnAP (May 4, 2011)

You could use them, but that white foam (squeezed together pellets) is quite a mess to work with. You could use one under, and a pink foam board on top for carving.


----------

